# 1967 GTO gauge housing color



## lionmyer (Jun 13, 2016)

Restoring the gauge cluster 1967 GTO--need to repaint the metal plate covering the new gauges
Metal part --color like back of gauges- appears to be a grey blue
Paint code? Color? Where I can get a spray can?
I have checked, AMES, NPD, Summit, etc. no one seems to carry
Any help would be appreciated
THX!!


----------

